# Emperor Scorpion



## winwin (Mar 31, 2010)

Should I get an emp? I have a b. smithi and thinking of getting an emp scorp or an a. genic/ l. parahybana. Or should I get 1 T and 1 emp?

Another question, is there a difference between a jumbo emperor scorpion and regular? Thanks.


----------



## Sinistersoljer (Mar 31, 2010)

imo opion both any reason you picked emp


----------



## Sinistersoljer (Mar 31, 2010)

wow sorry i have had a couple id say get both but if you keep T's you might want a faster paced guy imo  id recommend D hairy or something a bit more active


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd be interested too as to why the P.Imperator(Emp) was chosen. What are you looking for in a Scorpion?


----------



## tabor (Mar 31, 2010)

the "jumbo" emperors are likely a heterometrus species, which have the same basic care requirements of true pandinus emperor scorpions, they just get larger and are more aggressive. 

based on your location, the Philippines, I would wager the jumbo species are some sort of heterometrus species. which is fine. as i said, similar care as emperors, and similar venom level (i.e. very mild). just slightly more aggressive. 

honestly, if is your first scorp, I would just go with the cheaper of the two. i have NEVER heard of a "jumbo" emp. just pick whichever species you like the best, as they are both great beginner species and very tough.


----------



## winwin (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I chose Emperor Scorpion cuz I would like to have a scorp with big claws and one that would grow big. hehe:}


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Mar 31, 2010)

winwin said:


> Well, I chose Emperor Scorpion cuz I would like to have a scorp with big claws and one that would grow big. hehe:}


If they are readily available there, a Emperor Scorpion would be a nice choice for a "First Scorpion". They are large, easy to care for, and you can handle them. Their venom toxicity is very mild compared to other choices so in the event you do get stung, it is non life threatening unless you are allergic to the venom. Let me ask this, what Scorpions are readily available in your area?


----------



## winwin (Mar 31, 2010)

DireWolf0384 said:


> If they are readily available there, a Emperor Scorpion would be a nice choice for a "First Scorpion". They are large, easy to care for, and you can handle them. Their venom toxicity is very mild compared to other choices so in the event you do get stung, it is non life threatening unless you are allergic to the venom. Let me ask this, what Scorpions are readily available in your area?


Emps aren't very available but once in a while somebody sells them for $10-$20 each. The most available would be H. Longi then some HH, Junceus, margarittus.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Emperor Scorpions aren't as active as some of the Heterometrus species. 
In my opinion if you're looking for a large fearsome scorpion try any of the Heterometrus species. Since they're more readily available in your area.


----------



## Bayushi (Mar 31, 2010)

Noone can say if you should or should not get a P. imp.  Some people  like them some don't.  I started with Emps back when I was in my early teens (almost 40 now)and have alway gone back to having a few in my collection.   Like some have said Hets are readily available in your area and are very close to care and size of Emps.  it all comes down to personal preferrence.  If you can get an emp and want an Emp, then get one.  Don't let anyone tell you you shouldn'y because they are 'boring' or 'common'.  Those people won't be the ones caring for the animal and getting enjoyment out of observing it.

I find having Emps can be a fun experience since they are, for the most part, more mellow than the scorps I currently collect. It all boil down to one thing and that is simply; Do you want one?

If you say yes, by all means go out and get one and enjoy the new addition to your collection.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 31, 2010)

Sinistersoljer said:


> wow sorry i have had a couple id say get both but if you keep T's you might want a faster paced guy imo  id recommend D hairy or something a bit more active


this

emps are cheap petholes that eat crickets. you only see them if you keep them incorrectly.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 31, 2010)

Bayushi said:


> Noone can say if you should or should not get a P. imp.  Some people  like them some don't.  I started with Emps back when I was in my early teens (almost 40 now)and have alway gone back to having a few in my collection.   Like some have said Hets are readily available in your area and are very close to care and size of Emps.  it all comes down to personal preferrence.  If you can get an emp and want an Emp, then get one.  Don't let anyone tell you you shouldn'y because they are 'boring' or 'common'.  Those people won't be the ones caring for the animal and getting enjoyment out of observing it.
> 
> I find having Emps can be a fun experience since they are, for the most part, more mellow than the scorps I currently collect. It all boil down to one thing and that is simply; Do you want one?
> 
> If you say yes, by all means go out and get one and enjoy the new addition to your collection.



I feel the same way, bought my first emp over 30 years ago and I still keep them, I like the big shiny black things:clap:  I'm trying to breed the bigger ones and supposedly have some from the rainforest(forest emps).  I think we take them for granted because they are so cheap.  Imagine today if nobody had heard of them before and a few popped up for sale, people would pay 100's of $s for one.


----------



## Bayushi (Mar 31, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> I feel the same way, bought my first emp over 30 years ago and I still keep them, I like the big shiny black things:clap:  I'm trying to breed the bigger ones and supposedly have some from the rainforest(forest emps).  I think we take them for granted because they are so cheap.  Imagine today if nobody had heard of them before and a few popped up for sale, people would pay 100's of $s for one.


they are an under-rated species in my opinion. I'm currently taking care of a gravid  one for a friend of mine and and really thinking i need to get me a few for a breeding colony.


----------



## winwin (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the response bt now im confused, some here say that they are pet holes but some say they're fun.

What othr species is big and has big claws and body?


----------



## Vixvy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hadogenes troglodytes would be cool also if you are looking for huge specie.


----------



## tabor (Apr 2, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> Hadogenes troglodytes would be cool also if you are looking for huge specie.


Very true. They are slow growers but are the "longest" species I know of, not very "bulky" though. Mild venom too.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 2, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> Hadogenes troglodytes would be cool also if you are looking for huge specie.


I second that statement!!! I recently gotten one a couple months ago....The male I gotten is incredibly looonng and overall impressive looking. The H.Troglodytes are a bit more expensive and harder to get on the market than their cousin the H.Paucidens (Olive-Band Flatrock).

As Tabor said earlier they're a extremely slow growing species and can live up to 20+ years. Not to mention the fact that their venom is mild and they're pretty tame like a pet rock.


----------



## Vixvy (Apr 2, 2010)

From what I know:

Largest scorpion - Heterometrus swammerdami
Heaviest scorpion - Hadogenes troglodytes

Both are huge with big claws.


----------



## winwin (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll see what else is available?


----------



## vaporsting (Apr 19, 2010)

*jumbo P. Imperator*

believe me guys, I just saw here in the Philippines a jumbo P. Imperator, well, actually, 2 jumbos in pair. They are like 9-10 inches long. Damn, almost like a Swammerdami! ^ ^


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 19, 2010)

vaporsting said:


> believe me guys, I just saw here in the Philippines a jumbo P. Imperator, well, actually, 2 jumbos in pair. They are like 9-10 inches long. Damn, almost like a Swammerdami! ^ ^


Next time take a few pictures for us


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 19, 2010)

H. Arizonensis get big, not as big as the Heterometrus. but 5" is still nice. 
and they dont spend all day in their hide


----------



## rockrox1 (Apr 19, 2010)

hey where in the philippines can you find those jumbo imperators??? can you give me specific locations or pet stores??? tnx.


----------



## winwin (Apr 19, 2010)

rockrox1 said:


> hey where in the philippines can you find those jumbo imperators??? can you give me specific locations or pet stores??? tnx.


check out www.philippinepetfinder.com under exotic and small animals for sale and look for ecks, he has pics of some pretty big emperor scorpions.


----------



## deathwing (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe an overfed emp and some exaggerated crowd, and I think the measurement also included the chelae, though a normal 7inch emp can go at around 10 with the added illusion of elongation when running around. I'm lazy to look for the link, I think it would be better to ask the owner to post a pic of it beside a ruler, maybe add a coin or something... Then link it here...


----------



## Obelisk (Apr 23, 2010)

Emperor scorpions look awesome, but they're really just a burrowing species which will spend almost all (if not all) of their time underground. I have a couple of them right now, and the most that I see of them is their claws sticking out of their burrow on occasion. I like my emps, but they're not the kind of scorpion that like to show themselves out in the open IME.


----------



## MiGZ (Apr 23, 2010)

bought my emps as "jumbo emps" here in the philippines, labeled as "jumbo emps" might be because its only recent that emps measuring 6" above are shipped here in our country, some of the 1st owners of emps shipped here in the philippines only have owned emps measuring a little shorter than 6" so i think they would label 6"+ emps as "jumbo emps"(again, only some and not all of the owners), my emps was labeled 7"+, trough some exaggeration it was really only 6" head to telson, but its not fault of the sellers, they said their measurements are based on approximation, and i understand and believe them, its hard to measure all your inverts if you got 100's of them 

tabor - Emps sold here in the Philippines are really "EMPEROR SCORPION", but i think not all the slings (4i below) are emps, its hard to compare a scorpling of het sp. and an emp, here are some pics of emps sold here: http://www.philippinepetfinder.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=139020


----------



## winwin (Apr 23, 2010)

MiGZ said:


> bought my emps as "jumbo emps" here in the philippines, labeled as "jumbo emps" might be because its only recent that emps measuring 6" above are shipped here in our country, some of the 1st owners of emps shipped here in the philippines only have owned emps measuring a little shorter than 6" so i think they would label 6"+ emps as "jumbo emps"(again, only some and not all of the owners), my emps was labeled 7"+, trough some exaggeration it was really only 6" head to telson, but its not fault of the sellers, they said their measurements are based on approximation, and i understand and believe them, its hard to measure all your inverts if you got 100's of them
> 
> tabor - Emps sold here in the Philippines are really "EMPEROR SCORPION", but i think not all the slings (4i below) are emps, its hard to compare a scorpling of het sp. and an emp, here are some pics of emps sold here: http://www.philippinepetfinder.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=139020


That's the link I was trying to post, it just didn't come out right. I really like that emp since it has huge claws, bigger than the other emps I saw.


----------



## deathwing (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks normal to me, emps could easily reach 6in or 7in WC, if it was CB then I would praise the breeder for rearing it great. There are 2 varieties of emp that exists in the wild based on their ecosystem, the savanna type and the forest type, forest type goes around 6-7 inches or more while savanna type varies from 6-5 inches or even a little smaller. But you should also take note that size varies on each individual, with added factors like nutrition absorption, heredity/genetics, oxygen level, range of prey, etc...


----------

